# Bachmann Jupiter N scale traction tires stock #9869 help



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

This is my first post on this forum...so, yeah a newbie.

I was given a Bachmann N-Scale Old Timer set for my son who's nearly 5 yrs old and it runs good except when I have all of the rolling stock hooked up when I notice the drive wheels spinning. I've cleaned the tracks and the traction tires and I noticed the traction tires spin around the metal drive wheels. This tells me I need new tires for it. Unless someone can tell me I'm wrong and why.

I searched the Bachmann site for p/n 9869 per the literature than came with and they do not have anymore. I also saw another post somewhere that showed Bachmann doesn't have any. I searched his forum, eBay, and amazon with no luck. I did see a potential fix on this forum for adding liquid electrical tape to the wheels but I'd rather find tires it possible. I'm unsure how I could add the liquid tape anyways when the metal wheels do not seem to rotate unless they have electricity running through them. 

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

bump

I found that having all rolling stock with all metal wheels helps but the loco drive wheels/tires still spin some. Any thoughts / ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I have one of these engines...got it many many years ago. It has never been much of a performer. It is too light to get much traction, even with the tires installed. It's never pulled more than a couple cars, and that was poorly.

I retired it long ago, and have built several dioramas with it. Couldn't find any other use for it.


----------



## jfynyson (Nov 10, 2014)

Many thanks. I guess I'm doing good to have it pulling 5-6 cars with all metal wheels. I'll not spend anymore time/money on it then.


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

you can try popping off the shell and adding some weight to it. The sticky lead kind for pinewood derby or something.


----------

